# JD steering problem



## green (Feb 16, 2012)

I am a new owner of a J D 2850 10k hrs it has just developed steering problems.
in normal use when i turn the steering wheel a small bit and leave it off it continues to turn on its own. 
can anybody give me some advice please!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:


----------



## xp14629 (Feb 11, 2012)

What do you mean "when you leave it off"? It sounds as if your metering pump has an internal leak.


----------



## green (Feb 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. yes when you move the steering a little and leave it off it continues to move to the nearly full lock position ,

How do i attempt to repair this problem? What and where is the metering pump?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

I've done loads of these. You either replace the steering orbital unit or have it repaired. It's most likely caused by the brakes failing. You need to find the cause first as if you just replace it the same fault will come back again


----------



## green (Feb 16, 2012)

is the meetering pump the same thing as the orbital unit?


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

green said:


> is the meetering pump the same thing as the orbital unit?


Yes it is the same


----------

